# After replace the memory, to make use of the old ones



## jronald (Sep 24, 2010)

I want to make a memory disk that can connect the host via USB/ESTATA.
Any such device?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you mean you want to use RAM memory or a hard disk?

There's no such thing as a RAM memory -> USB/SATA converter.

If you have a disk, eSATA is the same as SATA, except that the connector is shaped different. And you can pick up SATA -> USB converters just about anywhere.


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 25, 2010)

I use old SODIMMS as key rings, I have also had the idea of using them as draw handles when dipped into a thick clear plastic.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 25, 2010)

I've seen some really old SCSI RAID cards with 30-pin slots which I assume was for cache.

There's this.

In this case the potential is there.


----------



## jronald (Sep 27, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> I've seen some really old SCSI RAID cards with 30-pin slots which I assume was for cache.
> 
> There's this.
> 
> In this case the potential is there.



Something crazy :e

Yes, a memory board.


----------



## aragon (Sep 27, 2010)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> There's no such thing as a RAM memory -> USB/SATA converter.


There are a few options.  These are two:

http://www.acard.com.tw/english/fb0101.jsp?type1_title= Solid State Drive&type1_idno=13
http://www.hyperdrive4.com/index.php


----------



## rden (Sep 28, 2010)

Comparing the price/availability of those ram-drive cages compared to the value of the ram often ends up not so cost effective.

If you are just feeling bad about binning the old rams how about a chance to catch some good karma: check with the Salvo's or similar charities if there is a PC recycling for the poor in your area?


----------



## jronald (Sep 29, 2010)

rden said:
			
		

> Comparing the price/availability of those ram-drive cages compared to the value of the ram often ends up not so cost effective.
> 
> If you are just feeling bad about binning the old rams how about a chance to catch some good karma: check with the Salvo's or similar charities if there is a PC recycling for the poor in your area?



I want to make a test, in a server, put the most frequently accessed files in a memory disk, and hope it can be much faster and save the life time of the hard disk.
If it is true, for $, a motherboard that supports large memory may be considered. And the old ones can be recycled.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 29, 2010)

jronald said:
			
		

> I want to make a test, in a server, put the most frequently accessed files in a memory disk, and hope it can be much faster and save the life time of the hard disk.



This is how operating systems work, actually.  And you're not really going to save the life of your disk(s) unless you're buying garbage and running it for four or five generations past its useful life (on that note, I did get rid of a 1.9G DEC 5" full-height SCSI bagel warmer a few years back).

Anecdotally:  just the other day I had a blorp (page fault in pid 12: clock, I think it was) after some 24 days of uptime and www/opera, which I had updated a couple of weeks prior hadn't been flushed to disk and magically disappeared after the crash.  It wasn't a big deal to reinstall it, but it says something about the caching routines.

Buying one of those RAM->ATA/SCSI converters seems like an expensive way to go about saving a few seconds per month, but have at it.


----------

